# Career change ???? to Rail road???? info???



## Pcoz88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Iam thinking about a career change.I've looked into the railroad jobs and i am interested.Iam wondering if any body on here is or has worked for csx or north folk southern?In skilled trades part of railroading.Any and all info would be appericated.What I do now work is very very slow.Thanks again.


Pete


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to " Railroads are Us!!!!!"
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 28, 2010)

Some of my old best friends family worked for the railroad and it's like a dynasty, very hard to get in unless you have family there already.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't heard anything good about Northfolk southern or what they called Nazi southern.


----------

